# Beijing Panoramic shot



## Foques (Aug 25, 2008)

http://media.700megs.com/beijing/





:hail:


----------



## lockwood81 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool, I like the photographers sitting behind the guy that took the photo...


----------



## Coldow91 (Aug 25, 2008)

awesome PANO


----------



## firemedic0135 (Aug 25, 2008)

how the heck is that done and where can I get one???????????????????


----------



## John_05 (Aug 26, 2008)

That's an amazing 360 pano.

I would love to know how it was done too.


----------



## Coldow91 (Aug 26, 2008)

firemedic0135 said:


> how the heck is that done and where can I get one???????????????????





John_05 said:


> That's an amazing 360 pano.
> 
> I would love to know how it was done too.




check out this group

http://flickr.com/groups/equirectangular/


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow, talk about a shot making you feel like you were right there! Wonderful! (And the part with all the photographers - what a hoot!)


----------



## matt-l (Aug 26, 2008)

You can click and move it around..i was like a fool waiting for it to go all the way around until i clicked and found that out lol.

Great pano!!


----------



## Ejazzle (Aug 26, 2008)

wow.


----------

